# Rlc. (Blc.) Village Chief North



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 4, 2011)

No fragrance...


----------



## W. Beetus (Dec 4, 2011)

Great blooms! I like the colors!


----------



## Gcroz (Dec 4, 2011)

What an interesting flower! Not sure how I feel about green w/ multicolor Cats. but it is definitely a nice looking flower.


----------



## Roy (Dec 4, 2011)

Very pretty Joanne.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 4, 2011)

That is fantastic! :smitten:


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 5, 2011)

A cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

